# Barley and Mira 2011 Agility Wrap Up Plus Recent Videos



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

So, my goal this year was to have Barley finish the year in the top 25 Golden agility stats for both QQs and points. This is something we have not been able to do before. 2011 was likely his last full year in the 24" class and I wanted him to finish strong! 

I am thrilled to say that in 2011 he was ranked #13 by points and QQs!!!! He finished the year with 1,511 MACH points and 33 QQs. Wowzer! I was getting a little nervous at the end of the year because we were not entered in very many trials, but we did well in the ones we did enter. WOO HOOOO!! I am so proud! He needs 3 more QQs to finish his MACH4, he already has the points.

Miss Mira made it into the rankings in the points category! She is ranked #20 by points. It will be so exciting to see her name in the year end results! She did not make the top 25 for QQs, coming in at #29. She finished the year with 1,285 MACH points and 25 QQs. Very proud of my baby girl! (Yes, she is still the baby) My goal next year will be to make the top 25 in both categories! 

PS, Mira is going to be 4 tomorrow, can you believe it!!! She is still the baby!

Finally, here are some videos from our trial last weekend. Both dogs qualified in 3 out of 4 runs, picking up one QQ each.

As always, thanks for letting me share!

Mira





Barley


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Always love to see your dogs !!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Wowser  What a great year you, Barley & Mira have all had!! Congratulations!

I love your videos, thanks for sharing them!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wow!! That's simply amazing!!! That you are able to do so much with more than one dog says a lot about you, yourself. I am so proud of you guys. I love watching you and your dogs, it's incredible and inspiring.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Congratulations on a great 2011!!!

You know you are my 'bar' to which I want to aspire to. STOP SETTING IT SO HIGH WILL YA!!!!  I don't know I could ever trial enough to make the top standings but I guess we will just have to see. 

You and your dogs are a great team!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Awww, thanks everyone, I love being able to share and read about everyone else as well!

Ann, I have a feeling you and Gabby will be accomplishing a lot in agility, I am really looking forward to when you start trialing!!


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

What a great 2011!!! I'm sure 2012 will only be better. 

The biggest compliment that I can give is that you (and the dogs) make it look so effortless! It looks easy, but I know it's not. Just amazing...

Is breeding Mira on the "to-do list" for 2012??


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

mlopez said:


> What a great 2011!!! I'm sure 2012 will only be better.
> 
> The biggest compliment that I can give is that you (and the dogs) make it look so effortless! It looks easy, but I know it's not. Just amazing...
> 
> Is breeding Mira on the "to-do list" for 2012??


Thank you!

Breeding Mira may be on the "to-do list" it just depends on when she comes into season!


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

Oh boy! I can't wait to hear about the search for an eligible bachelor. Are you going to go for the last JH leg soon?


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

That last JH leg... Yes! Eventually... Hunt tests around here just never seem to be scheduled at the right time! There are two tests back to back weekends right after the AKC Agility National... Then none until fall... BLECK! So I am debating signing her up for the ones in April, but she will be getting very little training going into them, since my focus is going to be on agility. We shall see...


----------

